# I'm considering buying a 1995 Kona Fire Mountain



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Here's the picture:

Seller is moving to Florida. Bought bike for wife, who never rode it. The bike looks to be in pristine condition with all original equipment including tires. Seller added some cool purple anno bar ends, other than that it is all stock and in great shape.

Any idea of what the value is? I realize it isn't an Explosif or even a Lava Dome, but it is in GREAT shape.

Can anyone chime in? I was thinking $100.00 or so was fair to ask - do you guys agree?

Here's a link to the specs on the bike via Bikepedia

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?ItemID=32377&Type=bike

Thanks in advance for any insight you can provide.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## douglas (Nov 12, 2004)

pretty low end parts, but a lot of folks spend $100 on a headset

how much is the dude asking for it?


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

What are you doing in here? Just kidding.

He was asking $350.00 but accepted my offer of $100.......but I'm wondering if that is still too high. It is a cool bike, and for some reason I'm a sucker for old Konas.

But still - perhaps that could be $100 better spend elsewhere. Just wondering what I might have here is all.

How the hell are you sir?? 

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

If it's in the condition you said, 100 seems to be a good deal. I guess whether to pull the trigger or not would depend on what your plans are for it. Serious trail rig? I'd pass... Fun bike to tool around on in the neighborhood or bike path. I'd get it. :thumbsup: I'm a sucker for older Kona's too...:thumbsup:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Photos - the bike still has the reflectors on it:



























Can anyone ID the purple bar ends? They look pretty cool.

This would be for rail trail duty, kid's bike duty - not as a primary trail bike. Just a cool bike to add to the stable.


----------



## douglas (Nov 12, 2004)

I like it. If you got the cash, go for it!


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

SS it...that's why i'm doing to my '96 Muni-Mula


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

It might be used by my 12 year old son. We'll see.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd buy it for the hundred. No problem at all! It looks nice, even though it's on the "low end" of things. 

Go into a bike store and see what 100 buys you. Last one I was at this week had loads of funny looking aluminum hydro formed, blah blah blah, not ONE nice steel frame mountain bike.

I paid $25 bucks for a low end Ritchey 1" threaded headset. And they acted like they were doing me a favor for selling it to me.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Project2 fork on the front, great!

Can't go wrong for $100 bucks.


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

*bar ends?*

I think I still have a set of the purple bar ends at the rancho, i'll check and see.I'm thinking Control Tech maybe but the brains still fuzzy this morning..........they were on an early 
90's RM Blizzard:thumbsup:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah I like the fact that it is still pretty much all original except for the addition of the bar ends, but those are kind of cool bar ends as well!

Mark



Rumpfy said:


> Project2 fork on the front, great!
> 
> Can't go wrong for $100 bucks.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

well........................................................I bought it. The thing is in mint shape.

Now - keep it as is, or upgrade it with parts bin stuff to lighten it up? Decisions decisions.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

the HOOV approves! A great deal for $100.00, now just ride it, find out if you like it before you change anything.


----------

